# Wasserbecken aus GFK selber bauen



## tetsuo (6. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

Ich möchte für meinen Garten ein Wasserbecken (L/B/T: 200x80x80) selber bauen. Da ich keinen Betonsarg im Garten haben will, dachte ich mir, ich baue das Wasserbecken aus GFK. Im Keller hatte ich noch MDF-Holzplatten (12mm), und so habe ich am Samstag eine Kiste in der passenden Größe zusammengebaut, quasi als Form. Nach meinem Tatendrang vom Samstag stehe ich aber heute doch vor einigen Fragen, die ich im Eifer des Gefechts noch gar nicht bedacht habe:

- ich könnte die Kiste von innen auskleiden, dann muss ich aber ein Trennmittel verwenden um das GFK aus der Kiste zu lösen. Puhh, das stelle ich mir sehr schwierig vor. Soll ich hierzu lieber Epoxid-Harz verwenden, oder auf billigeres Polyester-Harz setzen? Welche Glasfaser: Gewebe oder Matten?

- ich könnte die Kiste nur von innen auskleiden, und das Ganze, also inkl. Holzkiste in die Erde setzen. Hier fault mir wahrscheinlich das MDF innerhalb kurzer Zeit weg, wodurch ich dann quasi einen Hohlraum zwischen Erdreich und GFK-Wanne bekomme. 

- ich laminiere die komplette Kiste ein, so kann mir das MDF nicht wegfaulen, aber ich benötige die doppelte Menge an GFK, wodurch mir bei einem Blick auf den Preis nur die Verwendung von Polyester einleuchtet.

- ich benutze kein GFK, sondern verwende Flüssigkunstoff, mit dem ich die Kiste auskleide. dazu habe ich aber keinerlei Anhaltspunkte was Verarbeitung, Stabilität und Preise betrifft.

Was denkt ihr? Wie kann ich nun aus bzw. mit meiner Holzkiste ein tolles GFK-Wasserbecken bauen? Welches Material empfehlt ihr (Epoxy oder Polyester)? Habt ihr gute online-Bestelladressen?
Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar!!!
Tetsuo


----------



## Annett (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wasserbecken aus GFK selber bauen*

Moin Tetsuo.

:willkommen bei uns im Forum.

Was mir momentan nicht ganz einleuchten will... warum kaufst Du Dir kein fertiges Becken (gebraucht bei ebay für wenige Euronen zu haben) oder arbeitest mit Folie? 
Du hast sicher einen plausiblen Grund, aber interessieren täts mich schon. 

Wenns um Fragen zu GfK ging, wurde schon des Öfteren dieser Ansprechpartner empfohlen: http://www.lange-ritter.de/7d_ansprechpartner/index.htm
Ruf da mal an, falls sich keiner weiter auf Deine Fragen melden sollte. 
Die meisten Teichbauer hier im Forum arbeiten mit Folie.

Wie Du es am Ende machst, interessiert aber ganz sicher trotzdem einige...


----------



## Eugen (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wasserbecken aus GFK selber bauen*

Hi

ich hab mal was ähnliches mit Murexin-Bauplatten gebaut.
Allerdings diese mit Silolack gestrichen,was letztendlich nicht gefunzt hat.
Diese mit GFK auskleiden müßte eigentlich gehen.
Die kannst auch in den Boden eingraben,wenn du die Schnittkanten isolierst.


----------



## jolantha (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wasserbecken aus GFK selber bauen*

Tetsuo, was soll das Ganze denn dann kosten ?? Würde mich auch mal interessieren, weil nämlich keine Falten schlägt, wie Folie.


----------

